# A holdback extreme Giant tegu



## VARNYARD (Aug 2, 2008)

I love the pattern on this guy, I think he is a keeper:


----------



## CaseyUndead (Aug 2, 2008)

Cute! And already looks kinda bulky for a baby! the green looks like it's starting to fade, too... how long do the heads usually stay green?


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 2, 2008)

Oooo *drools*


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

The giants have more bulk, and are thicker then the normals. As for the green on the heads, it depends on the nutrition, they can loose it in weeks, or keep it for months, it all depends on the diet.


----------



## Alek (Aug 2, 2008)

How big do your extreme giants max out at?


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 3, 2008)

Alek said:


> How big do your extreme giants max out at?



Alek, males get over five feet, this one is 62 inches:


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 3, 2008)

Sheesh, that dude is HUGE.


----------



## hoosier (Aug 3, 2008)

:drool i want :drool


----------



## Mvskokee (Aug 3, 2008)

beeeast!


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome Bobby, very unique pattern for sure!


----------

